# Liturgical Bible Study



## jrdnoland (Feb 27, 2011)

My wife and I are finally able to start a nursing home ministry, we are beginning by leading a bible study on Thursday nights at a local nursing home.

We are going to start teaching through Genesis and I'm planning on using the following structure:

Announcements
Call to Worship
Hymn
Prayer
Scripture Reading
Bible Study
Closing Prayer
Benediction (???)

I think most of the structure is OK, I'm wondering about the benediction part. Not being ordained, can I give a benediction? Should I just close with a "scripture reading for encouragement"?

Looking forward to some advice,
Thanks!


----------



## Edward (Feb 27, 2011)

jrdnoland said:


> Not being ordained, can I give a benediction?



No.



jrdnoland said:


> Should I just close with a "scripture reading for encouragement"?



I'd move it ahead of the closing prayer.


----------



## jrdnoland (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you Edward; so adding an encouraging scripture like (Psalm 48:14, Psalm 71:18, Psalm 23:4-6, Deut 3:16, 2 Cor 4:16-18; etc.) ahead of the closing prayer would be an acceptable liturgy for a bible study? 

My purpose for having a liturgical structure is to provide more of a "church" type feeling for these brothers and sisters that are no longer able to attend regular churches.


----------



## Edward (Feb 27, 2011)

I believe that what you are trying to do will be of great benefit to the folks that you will be reaching, and is permissible under the PCA BCO.


----------



## Zimon (Feb 27, 2011)

Edward said:


> > Not being ordained, can I give a benediction?
> 
> 
> No.



Sorry for that question (as you might have read elsewhere I do not have a Reformed background) but why so?
I looked up "benediction" in my dictionary and the translation given was similiar to the English word "blessing", so am I not allowed to say "May the LORD bless you!" if I am not ordained? 
I think that idea is a bit strange, any scriptural proof for this?
Or is it just my bad dictionary?


----------



## Jeffriesw (Feb 27, 2011)

My mother in law is in an ALF due to some mental issues, but we are able to go get her on the Lord's day and take Her to Church with us, but there is a large number of people there who seem to have nobody ever visit them much less get to attend a Bible study or Worship Service. Trust me Brother, Your service to those people will be a huge blessing in their life's.


----------



## jrdnoland (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeffriesw said:


> My mother in law is in an ALF due to some mental issues, but we are able to go get her on the Lord's day and take Her to Church with us, but there is a large number of people there who seem to have nobody ever visit them much less get to attend a Bible study or Worship Service. Trust me Brother, Your service to those people will be a huge blessing in their life's.


 
Thank You for the encouragement Jeffries; I'm aware that the need is great, please join me in praying that God calls more of His children into this type of ministry.

In my mind, it's as if God is saying "Here's an opportunity, let's see how they'll handle it."


----------



## Edward (Feb 27, 2011)

Zimon said:


> but why so?



There is at least one thread on the subject that I recall, probably about a year and a half ago, but in summary, in the Presbyterian tradition, the benediction (or blessing upon the congregation) should be pronounced only by an ordained pastor. (The original poster and I belong to the same denomination - others from other denominations might answer differently). Others should close in prayer. This is the thread I was thinking of: http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/benediction-52647/

And here's an older thread that goes into it a bit more: http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/who-can-give-benediction-17631/

I admire our brother here for 1) doing this, and 2) making every effort to do it right. May the Lord bless his efforts.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff, I think it is wonderful that you are doing this. It bothers me that believers can be so outside of the covenant community, but given the physical and mental difficulties, I can offer no better solution. Question: your pastor is likely to be your best guide on this. Has he been involved in your plans? I'm not asking this in the mindset of: you should ask permission, but am thinking of a possible resource right at your elbow!


----------



## jrdnoland (Feb 28, 2011)

jwithnell said:


> Jeff, I think it is wonderful that you are doing this. It bothers me that believers can be so outside of the covenant community, but given the physical and mental difficulties, I can offer no better solution. Question: your pastor is likely to be your best guide on this. Has he been involved in your plans? I'm not asking this in the mindset of: you should ask permission, but am thinking of a possible resource right at your elbow!


 
J - Yes, I have talked to my pastor and this ministry idea went before our session before I was "approved" for doing it. I gave him the general outline of the ideas I wanted to incorporate. This specific question came to my mind at a time where I though the PB would provide a faster response. I'm making the final plans, this ministry is starting this Thursday; so I needed to get some input form others fast!

Also, when I have questions that are sort of gray in my mind, not having been reformed too long, I like to see what my brothers and sisters on PB have to say. They often bring a new light to many of my thoughts.

Thanks for the suggestion J!


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes, PB can be a good source of information and encouragement!


----------

